
Artificial Neural Network Writes Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality - rayalez
https://medium.com/@rayalez/artificial-neural-network-writes-harry-potter-and-the-methods-of-rationality-846126dbe882#.8pa6qxhqi
======
eschaton
I feel like I'm having a stroke trying to read it.

So really, it's pretty close to the original!

